# need help on how to slice this beast



## davduckman2010 (Apr 28, 2013)

heres pics of the giant white oak its any where from 38 inches to 4 and a half feet across at the crotch and is 18 feet long along with others off of it some are all twisted wich seem to have the most wild grain. some of the tree has some intense wild figure. i cut a 3 foot x 12 in x 20in in block to see what might be the best to slice her. if you have any ideas i welcome them ill be sliceing it up with 20 0r so ambrosia maples and a few real nice cherrys when this place drys up. the oak is massive .maybe i could build a tall ship or somthing :rotflmao3::rotflmao3: thanks duck and theres a pic of what i think is a red oak thats 18 feet around at the base standing next to this one .

[attachment=24031]

[attachment=24032]

[attachment=24033]

[attachment=24041]

[attachment=24035]

[attachment=24036]

[attachment=24037]



[attachment=24038]

[attachment=24042]

[attachment=24040]


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 29, 2013)

Those crazy turners probably would like some nice big chunks of wood so they can cushion their floor with a whole bunch a chips:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:. Now us sane flat workers- see boards man- lots of boards.......................


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 29, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Those crazy turners probably would like some nice big chunks of wood so they can cushion their floor with a whole bunch a chips:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:. Now us sane flat workers- see boards man- lots of boards.......................



mike oh there will be boards long curly swirly narly nasty feathered boards yep ill hand pic a couple for ya flathead  duck


----------



## DKMD (Apr 29, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Those crazy turners probably would like some nice big chunks of wood so they can cushion their floor with a whole bunch chips...



Not me... I'd just core a hole right through the bottom of it.:cray::dash2:


----------



## Kevin (Apr 29, 2013)

This isn't how it would actually turn out but it's a rough plan to get boards and two thick table flitches out of her . . .. 


[attachment=24048]


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 29, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Those crazy turners probably would like some nice big chunks of wood so they can cushion their floor with a whole bunch chips...
> ...



Too hard on yourself David- you should put a fancy contrasting little turned foot on it and say it was always in the plan, a beautiful centerpiece for the table.................  I am telling you guys all the spinnin is going straight to your head. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 29, 2013)

Kevin said:


> This isn't how it would actually turn out but it's a rough plan to get boards and two thick table flitches out of her . . ..



 thanks kevin now those will be some dam nice and very big boards. theres 5 more chunks that big with crotch also. should be great looking duck


----------



## Kevin (Apr 29, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't how it would actually turn out but it's a rough plan to get boards and two thick table flitches out of her . . ..
> ...



Just keep in mind wide boards especially the closer to the outside of the log will tend to cup. Just be prepared mentally that you will probably have to rip some into narrower boards after they have quit moving.But you have nothing to lose by milling them wide to begin with. That's why you want to mill the thicker ones on either side of the pith because they will be the most stable. Make sure not to leave any pith in the tops.


----------

